# canon software problem



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi,

I will start from the beginning. The other day I was trying to upload pictures from my camera to the computer using the canon software (ZoomBrowser EX). For some unknown reason it was unable to "find" the camera (it was working before this). After a while, I gave up and uninstalled the program. I tried to reinstall the program but it failed part-way thru. and now i am unable to uninstall it again, and i cant install it because it says a previous version already exists. Any ideas? please help I am totally lost.

thanx


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

'failed part-way through' and 'unable to uninstall it again' don't really tell anyone what the problem may be. You need to cite error messages, and spell out exactly what happens when you try to do something.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

well right now if i click on the Zoombrowser icon. i get an "unspecified error" message. I have tried to uninstall the program unsuccessfully. I have also tried to uninstall the TWAIN driver, unsuccessfully. and I can't reinstall the program but i get a message saying a previous version exisits on the computer and the install fails.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

What version of Windows?

If XP, you do not need any camera supplied software (and would be better off without it in most cases)

Connecting the camera via USB should allow it to show up as a storage device under Windows Explorer, where you can open the folder and copy and paste or drag and drop the files to the location of your choice on the computer hard drive.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

98 Se


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

OK you need the drivers for that older OS. No way past that unfortunately.

Sounds like you may need a registry cleaner program to remove all traces before reinstalling.

But - backup all critical data first, its a risky operation.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

first things first. i want to uninstall the program fully. I can't seem to do that.


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

"tried to uninstall ... unsuccessfully" still does not help to explain the problem. What does "unsuccessfully" mean ? Does the computer crash and require restart ? Does the uninstall program freeze or hang up ? Are you using Windows Add/Delete to uninstall. or does the canon software have have it's own 'uninstaller' that is causing problems ?
Have you tried to uninstall in Safe mode ? You really need to explain the problem before we can get started on how to fix it.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

911,

I try the program uninstaller, after i click, nothing happens
I have tried the Windows Add/Delete program, and i get a message saying there is nothing to uninstall. I have tried a program called "your uninstaller" nothing happens there either.

have not tried in safe mode. will try now


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

tried it in safe mode. but it wouldn't let me uninstall from the software uninstall without the CD. (which of course is inoperable at the time). Then i tried by making just that driver usable and it 1) asks me if i want to uninstall the program. 2) looks for a file in the CD drive. 3) nothing else happens.

I noticed earlier that the program is no longer in the Add/Remove program list. but it still appears in the other program i am using (your uninstaller)


----------



## 911 (Mar 26, 2003)

If it is no longer in the Add/Remove program list, it is no longer installed. I think Kiwiguy is right, There is probably something in your registry that makes the install program think the program is still around, even though most of it may be gone. Have you tried looking at the Canon website and/or customer support ?


----------



## danreese (Jul 15, 2004)

When you get the error msg, it should list something as missing or causing the error, do a search(including hidden files) from start and delete any references to what you searched for. You might want to start by searching for "zoombrowser."


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Click "Start, then "run", then type "regedit", go to "edit" , then "find" and type "zoombrowser" and delete all references you find. Be very careful and delete only those. Once done go to Canons site and download the most recent and correct ver of Zoombrowser ( there is an update )and install it. Let us know what happens.
*PS: ALWAYS MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR REGISTRY BEFORE MAKING ANY CHANGES.*


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

now i get the error " could not find any previously compliatn products on the machine for installing this product" when i try and install


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

while trying to install driver i get this error message:
"Error applying transforms. Verify that te specified transform paths are valid. C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{0F78FFDB-006D-465F-AB10-452A8855C494}\1033.mst"


----------



## danreese (Jul 15, 2004)

Did you get this error when trying to install the update off the Web? If yes, then it is looking for previously installed version before it will allow upgrade(MS used to do this with Windows.) There should be a full version download from Canon site if you have registered your camera. Keep us posted.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

ok i think i have the program reinstalled properly. But now i get a message "camera not found" when i try to browse and download images from zoombrowser EX


----------



## danreese (Jul 15, 2004)

There should be a 2nd CD that has the WMA(?) drivers on it in order to recognize camera.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

the only other CD i have is the Arcsoft Camera Suite 1.3


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

any ideas?


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

I managed to proprerly uninstall the driver. but when i try to reinstall it i get this error message:

"Error applying transforms. Verify that te specified transform paths are valid. C:\Windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{0F78FFDB-006D-465F-AB10-452A8855C494}\1033.mst"


----------



## danreese (Jul 15, 2004)

Go to microsoft site and download latest installer cleaner tool, then ms installer version 3. Do a search for the cleaner and latest installer.


----------



## gersheff (Mar 8, 2005)

ok installed. but the program still cant find the camera


----------

